# Is anyone looking into getting the Droid DNA



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

I am still a little hesitant considering the on board storage is only 16gb, but that's my only drawback. Should I just hold off on getting a new phone or should I jump on it? Thoughts?


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm looking into it, but I'm waiting on reports about battery life. If that comes back less than stellar (which I'm assuming), I'm probably going to get the Note 2.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Not for me. non-removable 2020mha battery and 16gb storage without sdcard.


----------



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

I think I'm probably going to pick one up next month. So far a few different people have been reporting the same battery life of the GSIII. I'm getting a little irritated with the GNex and I think the DNA will have a lot of dev support. I'll pick one up off contract at the end of the month, beginning of next. If I make it that long.


----------



## reidoreilly (Oct 29, 2011)

thinking about it. I want to wait and see how the battery life turns out, and to see what kind of support it has. If I can get some pure android on there and disable those buttons then I most likely will get it.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm thinking about it. I want to try it, the note 2, and gs 3 out in store first.


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

reidoreilly said:


> thinking about it. I want to wait and see how the battery life turns out, and to see what kind of support it has. If I can get some pure android on there and disable those buttons then I most likely will get it.


Why would you want to disable the buttons and then take up screen real estate for the software buttons? They have the same function.


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

KHeeney5 said:


> I think I'm probably going to pick one up next month. So far a few different people have been reporting the same battery life of the GSIII. I'm getting a little irritated with the GNex and I think the DNA will have a lot of dev support. I'll pick one up off contract at the end of the month, beginning of next. If I make it that long.


The DNA has already been rooted and has custom recovery. I think a custom kernel too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm definitely considering it. I just switched back to my Nexus from my S3 to try out some 4.2 goodness, but the plan now is probably sell my GS3 to fund most of the DNA purchase.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

No

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## v36sedan (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm sure it will get forgotten about just like the rezound and most other HTC devices


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Hiz'ell no!


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I can deal with not having a microSD slot if there is at least 32GB of internal storage. 16GB, with only 11GB free, is a non-starter for me.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Definitely not. If it's a turn off for the Nexus 4 for me which I really want then it's definitely a turn off for an HTC phone. Also 16gb is not enough storage for me when my phone has local music content. Sure I know USB OTG but it's not an efficient solution for music stored on the device.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Actually considering picking up the Note II, for the wife. I want her to handle it, in the store first, to see if she wants to go the phablet route.


----------



## jonesin (Jul 19, 2011)

reidoreilly said:


> thinking about it. I want to wait and see how the battery life turns out, and to see what kind of support it has. If I can get some pure android on there and disable those buttons then I most likely will get it.


fyi there area number of users on xda that have the device and reporting 14+ hours with moderate too heavy use and no wifi meaning LTE only all day

http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1484680&d=1353012233


----------



## jonesin (Jul 19, 2011)

Preordered yesterday and couldnt be more excited!!! the thing is a beast. I reccomend everyone thinking about it read through some of the threads on xda in droid dna about benchmarks battery life so on and so forth. Also the device so far has been shipping s-off and htcdev has been working. root has been attained. Hopefully that doesnt change at launch but things are looking good


----------



## jonesin (Jul 19, 2011)

nhat said:


> I can deal with not having a microSD slot if there is at least 32GB of internal storage. 16GB, with only 11GB free, is a non-starter for me.


keep in mind that its stock sense and there is vzw bloat including a game to show off the adreno gpu. that alons should garner atleast a few gigs once we have development speeding up!


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I'd like to get it but the only thing I'm concerned about is the battery life. 14 hours does sound good enough though. A lot more so than my GNex. Temping. Gotta find $600 smackers...

16GB is mighty small for internal storage. But I'll just keep my N7 full of games and I will utilize Google Play for all of my music. Seems simple enough.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

It looks like a great phone in everything but the battery. A 2000mAh non-removable? Cmon that is terrible. And with that screen? The phone will probably barely be able to push 2 hours of screen on time


----------



## jonesin (Jul 19, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> It looks like a great phone in everything but the battery. A 2000mAh non-removable? Cmon that is terrible. And with that screen? The phone will probably barely be able to push 2 hours of screen on time


Screen on time has been reported at 3 hours plus with lte use by a number of users that got perelease models

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elvis_Marmaduke (Jul 23, 2011)

I was almost definitely going to... but two reasons why I definitely won't... battery and HTC boot loader.... need I say more? Let me know! Cuz I could lol.... other than that it looks like an AMAZING device

The note 2 does look sick as heck... I'm wondering what's up with Samsung just releasing PARTS of the source... I don't think it'll be too long till they unlock that boot loader and rock some socks... the screen and speakers are a little week though... does Samsung put decent speakers on ANY of their devices?!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

